# Rotel, autentico HIFI VINTAGE de los 70



## tecnicdeso (Dic 13, 2006)

Aqui les dejo mi pequeña coleccion de joyas de amplificador vintage. Os adjunto unas imagenes pero podeis visitar los procesos de restauracion y descripcion en los links que os adjunto. 







ROTEL RA-1412





ROTEL RA-313





ROTEL RA-214





ROTEL RA-300




http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi/1412.htm

http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi/ra300.htm

http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi/ra313.htm

http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi/ra214.htm

Ahi les discribo el proceso de restauración y podran ver el estilo de fabricacion de los amplificador en esa época. 
Son unidades escasamente encontrables hoy en dia, y su precio oscilaba sobre los 180$ los austeros ra300/ra 214 y los 3000$ el mas completo 1412

Los he ido adquiriendo, rescatando y restaurando y la coleccion sigue en marcha... 

Saludos a todos


----------



## thors (Dic 14, 2006)

Gran trabajo felicitaciones ....


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 20, 2007)

thnx


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 20, 2007)

Gracias. Aun hay mas ya posteo


----------



## Dano (Ene 21, 2007)

wow esos amplificadores son unas joyitas de verdad. 8) 

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 21, 2007)

mataria por escuchar la calidad de un clasico amplificador como esos ya que todabia no puedo escuchar un equipo de esos (antiguos)solamente etapas montruosas que son solo punch punch punch punch y nada mas la berdad que me gustaria escuchar esos agudos claros como el agua y los graves enbolventes y de buena calidad la verdad que son una joya y te felicito un saludos gaston


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 28, 2007)

Tampoco hay que obsesionarse, suenan muy bien, eso sí, pero actualmente hay autenticas joyas.  Mira en la actualidad como se las gastan:

Las electrónicas han evolucionado un 100%. He oido los nuevos amplificador y de verdad... si los viejos suenan bien estos rompen la pana. No en valde el coste está alrededor de los 700 euros un simple amplificador stereo, cuando tenemos pioneer o kenwood por tan solo 150 Euros.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 21, 2008)

Les enseño mis nuevas adquisiciones. 
Para los que vengan de la web: http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi pueden dejarme mensaje en este hilo, en breve y por aquí podremos compartir impresiones y consejos de reparación, siempre cumpliendo con las normas del foro.

En primer lugar, un amplificador-tuner,MOD. RX-403 :





Se trata de un amplificador de 25W/ch. transistorizado con tuner integrado. En la imágen lo podeis ver físicamente. El que tengo está en perfectísimo estado. Sustituyendo las lamparas de iluminación de la escala delantera, está perfecto. La escucha es similar a la del RA-313 mostrado anteriormente, y el tuner muy estable, con condensador variable metálico usado en gama media alta de la época.

En segundo lugar, el TUNER RT-726. Que decir, una preciosidad.

Pronto les dejaré un ámplio reportaje de la puesta a punto de ambos aparatos, que aunque estando en buen estado, no dejan de precisar una limpieza y puesta a punto de elementos mecánicos.

```
Mi colección
R0TEL RA-214 
ROTEL RA-300
ROTEL RA-313
ROTEL RA-1412
ROTEL RT-726
ROTEL RX-403
```


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

WWWWWOOOOOOWWWWW

Yo también tengo un ROTEL A330!!!

Es bueno??? A  mi me lo regalaron cmom basura!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 5, 2010)

Mi papa tiene un fisher de los 70s modular! por aqui tengo la cassetera, que se me habia olvidado que la tenia, despues posteo unas fotos. Esta en estado perfecto, solo hay que cambiar ligas.
El amplificador lo tiene aun mi papa, despues le pido que me lo regale, solo que no tengo espacio ni utilidad para el, ya que fabrique mis propios amplificadores valvulares.

Esos equipos fueron los pioneros en la transicion de valvula-transistor, y aunque la electronica ha evolucionado bastante, no dejan de tener un sonido unico nostalgico que para los que somos cazadores de sonidos, no podemos dejar perder.
Tambien tengo un amplificador panasonic, ese es todo integrado, casetera, radio, amplificador. Ese lo usaba conectado a mi pc antes de comprar el amplificador x-plod cuadrafonico.

En fin, es un gusto nostalgico, que nadie lo va a poder quitar.
Salu2 y felicidades!


----------



## Juan Norco (Jun 26, 2010)

Impresionantes esos Rotel´s, yo poseo un pre Rotel RC-970BX y su pareja potencia Rotel RB-970BX y la verdad que suenan realmente bien, queria subir foto pero no pude hacerlo, no entiendo como se hace.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Ago 20, 2010)

hola yo poseo un rotel ROTEL RA-214 un poco satado de los terminales de altavoces pero de ahi en fuera suena muy bien en verdad era de mi papa pero el migro a trabajar y ahora yo lo uso

saludos


----------



## Juan Norco (Ago 20, 2010)

Aca van fotos de mis rotel de mediados de los noventa y la verdad que suena muy bien,la potencia rinde 65 + 65 en 8 ohms y 90 + 90 en 4 ohms, saludos a todos los que gustan de Rotel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bueno que alguien me explique como subir la imagen por que no entiendo como se hace, por favor, es en el unico foro que no se como se suben imagenes que tengo en mi PC


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 3, 2012)

Siguiendo con nuevos temas, y como siempre luchando contra la obsolescencia de los aparatos que merecen la pena, les adjunto video en el que he desarrollado sustitutos  funcionales a base de transistores Bipolares del célebre SANKEN S-40W.

El circuito corresponderia a un ROTEL RA-413 del año 1973.



En el video dejo esquema y valores, aparte de demostracion de funcionamiento del mismo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXB38IUnEGg&feature=youtu.be


----------

